# Best Factory's Skyline



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Kawasaki










http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200901/29/90/c0190190_6395858.jpg
Matsue


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

you gotta be kidding!


----------



## URBANITY REPORTS (Nov 12, 2010)

MATSUE HANDS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> you gotta be kidding!


No kidding^^

Mizushima









http://jonikura.blog43.fc2.com/blog-category-3.html


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

whatever, but would you provide the source please!


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)

Maybe not as awesome as Matsue but still good:
BASF in Ludwigshafen Germany










http://ludwigshafen.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/basf.jpg

and at night:








http://www.epochtimes.de/pics/2008/11/19/xxl/2008-11-19-xxl--01_Standort_Ludwigshafen_399_new.jpg


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Ulsan Industrial District








http://www.knutimes.com/news/article.html?no=1238








by alejandro_johnsons


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Rotterdam, Maasvlakte, port area with power stations*























































all images by Remador


----------



## Suissetralia (Oct 13, 2010)

One of the best picture threads ever! Matsue's one is absolutely fantastic


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

It will be interesting.  

opcorn:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Paraguana, Venezuela*

Amuay Refinery










Punta Cardon Refinery




























*Puerto Cabello, Venezuela*

El Palito Refinery


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

what the heck.. I might as well join the fun! 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdavidpatt/2851533355/sizes/l/
Port of Vancouver









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sim-/2666341503/sizes/o/
Ships and cranes in the industrial core of the Burrard Inlet as seen from Stanley Park, Vancouver









http://www.flickr.com/photos/qualdoth/2531870799/sizes/o/


----------



## Vortox (Aug 23, 2005)

Great idea for a thread. I think these "dirty skylines" are very fascinating. Awesome pics:cheers:


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)

Godorf in Cologne (Germany)


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Antwerp, Belgium..









http://sgoovy.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/slowshutter4.jpg









http://www.op-reis.com/albums/antwerpen/fotos/antwerpen-haven01.jpg









http://img1.take-a-trip.eu/pics_bezienswaardigheden_nl/w500/Haven van Antwerpen Belgie.jpg









http://img.vandaag.be/tmp/450/350/r...lweer-dodelijk-ongeval-in-antwerpse-haven.jpg










http://forum.belgiumdigital.com/mem...re3205-lichtjes-in-de-haven-van-antwerpen.jpg









http://www.koudeenwarmte.nl/img/1269197763antwerpen_Fotolia_3977155_XS.jpg


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jersey Baby!!

http://www.youtube.com/embed/NUT07eZoXPw


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Mizushima



























http://jonikura.blog43.fc2.com/blog-category-3.html


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Kawasaki*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Seems to be interesting...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Chemical Valley, Sarnia, Ontario, Canada*









http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...en&ndsp=18&tbm=isch&ei=Pc-eTa7CDcaJ0QHyq82VBQ









http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...en&ndsp=18&tbm=isch&ei=Pc-eTa7CDcaJ0QHyq82VBQ









http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l7qzjfPIiq1qbggpuo1_500.jpg


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Suncor Upgrader, Ft. McMurray, Alberta, Canada*








http://redgreenandblue.org/files/2008/12/upgrader-suncor.jpg









Courtesy of Greenpeace


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Syncrude upgrader, Ft.McMurray, Alberta, Canada*








http://www.financialpost.com/4297888.bin?size=620x465









http://www.globalnews.ca/3386358.bin?size=sw620nws


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Petro Canada refinery, Edmonton, Alberta, Canada*









http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images...57861924952/Petro-Canadas-oil-refiner-003.jpg

*Irving Pulp & Paper, Saint John, New Brunswick, Canada*









http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...en&ndsp=18&tbm=isch&ei=0tieTb33Kej00gHL4eSHBQ

*Sudbury Superstack*









http://www.northernlife.ca/uploadedImages/news/localNews/2009/aug/Inco.jpg

At 380 metres, the Sudbury Superstack is 82 metres taller than any building in Canada. It is the 2nd tallest structure after the CN Tower.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Slovnaft oil rafinery, Bratislava, Slovakia


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*yokkaichi*




























http://ariaribox.exblog.jp/i26/3/


----------



## Fabian2412 (Feb 16, 2009)

Damn..cool idea to start this thread.

Dirty skyline u/c,Rotterdam


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Amrafel said:


> Slovnaft oil rafinery, Bratislava, Slovakia
> 
> http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa237/Amrafel/panzb4.jpg


Looks like it's taken right out of Terminator Salvation. If I were to rate 10/10


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Muroran, Hokkaido*









http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200911/19/80/b0001380_2363743.jpg









http://cdn-ak.f.st-hatena.com/images/fotolife/W/Willwait/20100620/20100620144240.jpg









http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200911/23/80/b0001380_14592854.jpg









http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/201001/25/44/c0210644_215629100.jpg









http://tour.club-t.com/vstour/WEB/web_ImageView.aspx?p_flg=1&p_company_cd=1002000&p_course_no=162356


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Antwerp; Belgium.oil rafineries and chemic industry*










http://www.op-reis.com/albums/antwerpen/fotos/antwerpen-haven01.jpg









http://www.nationalgeographic.nl/pi...in-antwerp-harbour-at-night-belgium-95877.jpg









http://www.op-reis.com/albums/antwerpen/fotos/antwerpen-haven08.jpg


















http://static-c.telenetportaal.be/t...lweer-dodelijk-ongeval-in-antwerpse-haven.jpg


http://sgoovy.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/slowshutter4.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Arcelor mittal, Ghent, Belgium*









http://jld59140.free.fr/IMG/jpg/RobertFOURNIER21avr07ArcelorMittal.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-Mittal_.jpg/800px-Sidmar_Arcelor-Mittal_.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Poor city of Charlerloi and its old metal industry in Belgium:*
The factories rise as skyscrapers above those old homes where the workers used to live.









http://www.gadzo.be/files/u2/Charleroi.jpg









http://www.coalface.be/media/galleries/gallery_45/800_600_Dampremy-01_low.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://kotsunews.up.seesaa.net/image/7acd0d52.jpg
Yokkaichi, mie








http://cho-co.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2009/08/14/imgp01371.jpg









http://www.toyotahome-kinki.jp/blog/omihachiman/IMG_9196.jpg


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Oil refinery Százhalombatta, Hungary (the best view is from M6 motorway, couldn't find a pic though)








http://sdt.sulinet.hu/data/7169c6a1-0b95-444b-8d90-676c7d5f9873/1/3/ResourceNormal/kemia41-normal.jpg









http://liraiszosszenetek.freeblog.hu/files/pascagoula.jpg









http://static.nol.hu/media/picture/58/78/00/000007858-9713-330.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5283/5246548117_a73185b1fd_b.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1327669805.jpg


ohyama418 by Ken OHYAMA, on Flickr









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3225/5854650121_149b40cb25_s.jpg

Mizushima, Kurashiki city,Okayama





Kita-Kyusyu Industrial area


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

Such a thread, and no photos from Russia :nuts:



http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%9C%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%81%D0%BA/users/sasha8gb/view/575364



«И дым отечества нам сладок и приятен» на Яндекс.Фотках



Sasha8GB said:


>


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Ruhr, Germany



Rathausturm Buer von Michael.Doering auf Flickr


Kokerei Schwelgern Duisburg Marxloh von Hitman.47 auf Flickr


----------



## Ryan. (Feb 4, 2011)

*Middlesbrough, UK*


Chemical Works And Transporter Bridge, Middlesbrough by DaveMMX, on Flickr


Middlesbrough Skyline by scottyboylamont, on Flickr


Saltholme RSPB Nature Reserve Teesside by ggmackem, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

> Rathausturm Buer by Michael.Doering, on Flickr


WOW








http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/digi7/imgs/4/6/4682fa03.jpg









http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/201112/12/35/a0142435_19275628.jpg

Mizushima








http://blog-imgs-24.fc2.com/j/o/n/jonikura/IMGP1384_5_6_7_8_tonemapped_1024.jpg

*Japan's Belching Smokestacks Draw Industrial-Strength Sightseers*


> YOKKAICHI, Japan—Armed with expensive and elaborate camera equipment, the tourists excitedly disembarking the charter bus have all the markings of a stereotypical tour group. But they aren't interested in the area's renowned pottery making or its tranquil Shisuian teahouse. They are here to see a giant power plant billowing smoke.It's the first stop of a sightseeing trip catering to factory fanatics who caravan to Japan's industrial hubs to gawk at the aesthetics of power plants, oil refineries and other smokestack facilities once derided as polluting eyesores.
> 
> On a recent bus tour to factory hot spots around this central Japan city, passengers erupted into applause at the sight of circular liquefied natural gas tanks.
> 
> ...


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...?mod=WSJ_article_comments#articleTabs=article









http://img.4travel.jp/img/tcs/t/album/lrg/10/59/11/lrg_10591132.jpg?20110813233012


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Southampton*


----------

